# New Jersey October Blizzard!



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I got a inch of snow here in Edison, giving Grandview a run for his money!


----------



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

Damn here in Woodbridge we got nothing,it snowed but it never stuck to anything though.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Greg Aquila;618003 said:


> Damn here in Woodbridge we got nothing,it snowed but it never stuck to anything though.


Yeah it was wierd down towards new brunswick they got more! Closer to woodbridge it was more light stuff!


----------



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

tls22;618004 said:


> Yeah it was wierd down towards new brunswick they got more! Closer to woodbridge it was more light stuff!


Yeah that is weird,usually all the northern cities get more hope thats not the case this winter though.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

we ony needed 38 more hours of that stuff to match GV:realmad:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Has the National Guard been called in to help out with emergency snow removal?


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Im sure school is cancelled for at least the rest of the week down there......


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

they let our schools out around here if there's a chance of rain, and the forecasted temps are in the 50's


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice pictures tls


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

yah I got some too I'll post....insane and two months too early IMO.....I haven't even started fall cleanups!!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

hey tim i had that much before 7am :waving: glad too see that you happy


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks guys, it was a great surprise! There has only been 5 times where measurable snow has been recorded in October for my area. This was tie for the most at 1.5 in New Brunswick! Last time it snow in october was way back in 1972! Can you tell us anything about that year grandview?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well Tim that was the first year Tom stared in the "Toby" stories!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Where's the blizzard pics?

Please tell me you don't call that a blizzard?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;619056 said:


> Where's the blizzard pics?
> 
> Please tell me you don't call that a blizzard?


cmon mark.... very a funny bunch :waving:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;619056 said:


> Where's the blizzard pics?
> 
> Please tell me you don't call that a blizzard?


cant you see the wind-driven snow!? in NJ as long as the grass is covered its a record breaking storm


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

06HD BOSS;619097 said:


> cant you see the wind-driven snow!? in NJ as long as the grass is covered its a record breaking storm


Yes actually I did. It was wind driven and probably snowing at an inch an hour for at least three hours o and got 4'' total


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;619056 said:


> Where's the blizzard pics?
> 
> Please tell me you don't call that a blizzard?


Im sorry i got you all excited for nothing! You can put ur sled away Mark!:waving: Snow in October has only happen 5 time in my area. It was cool seeing salt trucks out before Halloween! No Blizzard, just a joke how jersey has already seen snow!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Article i Found!



CENTRAL JERSEY —New Brunswick is experiencing measurable snow in the month of October for only the fifth time since records started being kept in 1894.


"I'm usually the spoilsport saying, 'This weather is not unusual.' But no question, this is unusual,'' state climatologist David Robinson said.

What made it even more unusual was that the sudden storm Tuesday is focused on portions of Central Jersey.

At 11 a.m., it was 45 degrees in Bergen County, and it was raining in Vernon, Sussex County, Robinson said.

However, from the window at his office at Rutgers University, Robinson was observing thick white flakes falling. While speaking to a reporter, he fielded a cell phone call from his son Doug in Hillsborough, who told him salt was being spread on the roadways.

"Falling in daylight hours, this is really catching people's attention,'' Robinson said.

Robinson labeled the storm an "intense early season nor'easter,'' with the core of the storm settling on Central Jersey.

He will not have an official snow total until Wednesday, but it will be only the fifth October snow in New Brunswick's recorded weather history, and the fourth-earliest.

• On Oct. 30, 1925, 1 inch was recorded. 

• On Oct. 20, 1940, one-half inch was recorded. 

• On Oct 26, 1962 1 3/4 inches were recorded. 

• On Oct. 19, 1972 six-tenths of an inch was recorded.

What made the 1972 October snowfall so unusual was what followed. The winter of 1972-73 set a record for the lowest snow total, with only 2.8 inches falling that season.

The winters of 1925-26 and 1962-63 had average snowfalls. The winter of 1940-41 was heavier than average in New Brunswick, with 38 inches.

Robinson said the snow will have a brief lifespan. He predicted that by Wednesday morning, the snow will have disappeared from the ground.

Robinson also predicted that the World Series will resume Wednesday night in Philadelphia. Play was suspended in the sixth inning Monday night, when a driving rain made the game unplayable.

Whenever the game resumes, play will begin with the game between the Philadelphia Phillies and Tampa Bay Rays tied at 2-2.

"They seem to really want to get the game in,'' Robinson said.

While precipitation will likely end by 8 p.m., it will be unseasonably cold and windy when play resumes.


----------

